# How to make a 1x1x2 (Boob cube) out of lego (SUPER EASY)



## Gold Cuber (Apr 14, 2017)

Make 2 blocks out of lego about 1.5 cm x 1.5 cm. then find 2 parts that can be put together to make it move and attach one to each side. you can then put it together to make it! (then spray paint it black (or your preferred colour) and add stickers)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 14, 2017)

Why would you do that if you could just get a fully magnetized Boob Cube M from thecubicle.us for a reasonable price?


----------



## Gold Cuber (Apr 14, 2017)

Because it has shipping and boob cube M has extremely powerful magnets


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 14, 2017)

Gold Cuber said:


> Because it has shipping and boob cube M has extremely powerful magnets


I think the Boob Cube M has magnets that fit my turning style well*, but for others this may not be the case.


Spoiler: *



getting +2s every solve is my personal turning style


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 27, 2018)

The record for boob cube M is never sup 2.


----------

